# Sacred3 wie findet ihr es und wie ich mich wieder mal über einen Test geärgert habe...



## Crysisheld (29. August 2014)

*Sacred3 wie findet ihr es und wie ich mich wieder mal über einen Test geärgert habe...*

Hallo, trotz der eher mauen Wertung der PCG habe ich mir Sacred3 doch geholt und muss sagen, als nicht viel Spieler der Vorgänger war ich positiv überrascht von dem Spiel. Auf der einen Seite stimme ich dem Testbericht von Felix Schütz ja zu, dass es hier nur nerviges Geschwätz von Aria und Flachwitze am laufenden Band gibt. Wo ich aber nen bisschen enttäuscht war vom Testbericht war, dass nicht wirklich auf die Technik und Spielmechanik des Spiels eingegangen wurde. 

Wieso hat man den "Shildbrecher" nicht erklärt warum kein Wort über die "kritischen Treffer" Viel lieber ist man auf den Zug aufgesprungen dem Titel das nachzusagen, was alle irgendwie von sich geben, die wohl die letzten Jahre wenn es zu Sacred3 einen Vorabbericht oder auch Preview gab wohl Augen und Ohren verschlossen haben. Wie lange ist es her, dass der Entwickler von Anfang an gesagt hat, Sacred3 wird kein Spiel wie die anderen Sacred Teile. 

Wieso akzepiert man nicht einfach das die Erde sich weiter dreht und es eben heute eine flottere und nicht so zähe Spielmechanik wie noch im Erstlingswerk benötigt wird um potentielle Kunden zum Kaufen anzuregen?  

Divinity Original Sin wäre eine Alternative für alle die Sacred3 nicht mögen so wie es ist. Aber wieso immer dieses runtermachen von Spielen nur weil sie dem Gusto eines Redakteurs nicht entsprechen. Ich sage nichts gegen eine schlechte Wertung wenn ein Titel technisch und spiererisch nichts taugt (ADAC die Simulation beispielsweise) Aber ein Spiel das so sauber programmiert wurde wie Sacred3, was ein so geniales Trefferfeedback hat, was teilweise sogar gelungener als Diablo3 ist hat wirklich eine etwas bessere Wertung verdient als die aktuelle. 

Herr Schütz bitte bewerten Sie Spiele in Zukunft auch mal vom technischen Standpunkt aus statt sich in Phrasen zu verlieren wie schlecht es ist, nur um es am Ende doch wieder ein bisschen zu loben ?!?! - das  kann jeder Schulbub der keine Meinung hat. Ich habe das schon oft kritisiert an der PCG, dass es immer mehr "Weder Fisch noch Fleisch" Bewertungen gibt. Wenn ich in den Jahrgängen 95,96 krame finde ich Testberichte die machen klare Ansagen. Wieso heute nicht mehr??


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Divinity Original Sin wäre eine Alternative für alle die Sacred3 nicht mögen so wie es ist.



Eher nicht, denn wer Sacred will, will ein Actionrollenspiel, kein klassisches Rollenspiel. Und was Sacred 3 angeht: Ohne Loot kann es noch so toll aussehen, das ist für mich nunmal das wichtigste an solchen Spielen.


----------



## Crysisheld (29. August 2014)

Ähm naja ich meinte für alle die Sacred so mit Rollenspiel Gedöns und Open World und so wollten wie eben Teil1 - also mehr Rollenspiel geht ja nicht. Ich habe übrigens beim Versuch Divinity wie Diablo3 zu spielen episch gefailed... *lol* 

Hmm ich erinnere mich noch an Titan Quest, das hatte zwar Loot, aber die Spielwelt war mir irgendwie zu steril. Also ich würde die Spielewelt noch vor dem Loot einordnen. Wie fandest du Titan Quest?


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. August 2014)

Ziemlich genial. Sieht auch heute noch gut aus, habs mir vor ein paar Tagen sogar nochmal auf Steam gekauft. Mir gefiel dass Monster an griechische Mythen angelehnt waren, und sie lassen auch nur Ausrüstung fallen, welche sie selber benutzen. So kann z.b. eine simple Aaskrähe kein Schwert fallen lassen.
Am tollsten waren aber die diversen Meisterschaften, von denen man zwei zu einer individuellen Klasse kombinieren konnte.

Sacred 1 hab ich damals nur kurz gespielt, mir war die Welt zu leblos und da ich ein Diablo-Anhänger war (und noch bin), brauchte ich keinen direkten Konkurrenten dazu. Später, als dann das Action RPG-Futter etwas abflaute, war ich froh über Titan Quest - das kam genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, Diablo 2 sah da schon lange nicht mehr toll aus. 

Im Augenblick hab ich Grim Dawn im Auge, das von den TQ-Machern über Steam im Early Access vertrieben wird - ich warte auf nen Deal. 
Was das Genre ansich angeht, spiel ich eigentlich (wie man unschwer sieht) im Augenblick nur Marvel Heroes, welches zwar als MMO daherkommt, im Kern aber ein nettes Action-RPG ist - der Chef von Gazillion ist schliesslich niemand anderes als David Brevik, einem der Diablo Urgesteine. Das merkt man auch.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähm naja ich meinte für alle die Sacred so mit Rollenspiel Gedöns und Open World und so wollten wie eben Teil1 - also mehr Rollenspiel geht ja nicht.



Sacred 1 war doch kein Rollenspiel. Oder hältst Du Diablo dann auch für eines?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens beim Versuch Divinity wie Diablo3 zu spielen episch gefailed... *lol*



Wie kann man denn auf die Idee kommen ein Rollenspiel wie Divinity: Original Sin wie einen Actiontitel ala Diablo anzugehen, oder die beiden auch nur vergleichen zu wollen?
Die haben so wenig mit einander zu tun, wie der Teufel mit Weihwasser.


----------



## donma08 (30. August 2014)

Hab Sacred 3 gestern beendet und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab allerdings NIE Sacred 1&2 gespiel und hatte somit keine Erwartungen außer von (simplen) Hack 'n Slay ...genau das gabs auch  Freu mich schon auf den DLC.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

@MatthiasDammes. Sie haben wohl noch nie einfach mal was ausprobiert einfach so zum Spass?? Ich habe das Beispiel Divinity genannt, weil es das andere Extrem zu einem Haudrauf Spiel ist. Von einem Vergleich ist nie die Rede gewesen. Bitte hören Sie mit solchen Behauptungen auf. 

@Spassbremse. OK das war ein bisschen unglücklich geschrieben. Nein ein reines RPG ist Sacred nicht. Aber das ewige Gelästere über Sacred3 erweckt eben den Anschein als wolle man Sacred 1 und auch Teil2 als etwas ganz anderes hinstellen, 
was die Spiele eigentlich sind - und das sollte sich auch mal Herr Stradal eingestehen, dass die Sacred Spiele nichts anderes als Diablo Klone waren und auch immer noch sind. Auch ich habe mir damals Sacred1 gekauft, weil ich ein Spiel wie Diablo wollte und nicht ein Baldur´s Gate oder Icewind Dale. Aber der PCG Test rückt die alten Sacred Spiele in das Licht, sie seien echte RPG´s wie seinerzeit eben Icewind Dale 2.

Das ist nun mal meine Meniung zu dem Thema. Im Grunde hätte ich auch ins Feedback Forum schreiben können. Ich möchte aber nicht wieder zu hören bekommen ich stichele gegen die PCGames denn das stimmt nicht. Ich lese die Zeitung sehr gerne und ich diskutiere auch sehr gerne. Würde ich eure Zeitung schlecht finden, würde ich sie nicht kaufen und auch nicht im Forum schreiben.

@Louis ich dachte die Diablo Urgesteine sind die Torchlight Macher?


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @Louis ich dachte die Diablo Urgesteine sind die Torchlight Macher?



Mag sein, an Diablo war ja mehr als ein Mann beteiligt^^


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> [...]was die Spiele eigentlich sind - und das sollte sich auch mal Herr Stradal eingestehen, dass die Sacred Spiele nichts anderes als Diablo Klone waren und auch immer noch sind. Auch ich habe mir damals Sacred1 gekauft, weil ich ein Spiel wie Diablo wollte und nicht ein Baldur´s Gate oder Icewind Dale. Aber der PCG Test rückt die alten Sacred Spiele in das Licht, sie seien echte RPG´s wie seinerzeit eben Icewind Dale 2.


[/QUOTE]

Ich habe den Test eben nochmal überflogen. Wo werden denn die ersten beide Teile mit Party-RPGs wie Baldur's Gate oder Icewind Dale verglichen? Es bestand doch nie der Zweifel daran, dass es sich bei Sacred um ein Hack&Slay handelt, wobei das klassische Sacred tatsächlich ein paar RPG-Elemente mehr bot, als die Diablo-Reihe.

Und der Hauptgrund, warum Sacred 3 von so vielen so stark verrissen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel die Erwartungshaltung der Fans nun einmal überhaupt nicht bedient - was ja auch gar nicht sein muss, aber dann hätte sich der Hersteller doch bitte die "3" im Namen schenken sollen, denn die gaukelt dem potentiellen Kunden nur eine Kontinuität vor, die eben nicht vorhanden ist. Steht auch so im Test.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

> Ich habe den Test eben nochmal überflogen. Wo werden denn die ersten beide Teile mit Party-RPGs wie Baldur's Gate oder Icewind Dale verglichen? Es bestand doch nie der Zweifel daran, dass es sich bei Sacred um ein Hack&Slay handelt, wobei das klassische Sacred tatsächlich ein paar RPG-Elemente mehr bot, als die Diablo-Reihe.



Nein, nein, das habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Dass der Test das Spiel mit der Baldur´s Gate oder Icewind Dale Reihe vergleicht. Ich habe damit gemeint, dass das Geschriebene den Eindruck erweckt.



> Und der Hauptgrund, warum Sacred 3 von so vielen so stark verrissen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel die Erwartungshaltung der Fans nun einmal überhaupt nicht bedient - was ja auch gar nicht sein muss, aber dann hätte sich der Hersteller doch bitte die "3" im Namen schenken sollen, denn die gaukelt dem potentiellen Kunden nur eine Kontinuität vor, die eben nicht vorhanden ist. Steht auch so im Test.



Ich bitte dich, dass ist genau so eine Tatsache, wie es Tatsache ist, dass schon lange vor dem erscheinen gesagt wurde, Sacred3 würde einige alte Zöpfe abschneiden und nicht mehr so wie Sacred oder Sacred 2 werden. Wer da mit so einer Erwartungshaltung an das Spiel herantritt ist IMHO einfach nur naiv. Koch Media hat nunmal die Lizenz gekauft und wieso sollten die sie dann nicht verwenden. Wenn du einen Porsche kaufst, machst du doch auch nicht überall die Logos und Schriftzüge ab...


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2014)

Ich fand den Test von Sacred 3 eigentlich nicht schlecht geschrieben. Wie zb. die nervenden Kommentare der Waffengeister beschrieben wurde, da wollte ich ohnehin nachfragen, ob man die im Spiel irgendwie abschalten kann, oder ob man sich das geben lassen muss. Gruselig fand ich auch den Hinweiß DVD-Steam, ich konnte dem Test viel nützliches entnehmen.
Auch der Hinweiß zum fehlenden Lootsystem, ein Grund dafür, das ich dieses Spiel sicher nicht so schnell kaufen werde, in einem Hack&Slay will ich, das mir der Loot nur so um die Ohren fliegt.

Bei so Spielreihen scheiden sich ohnehin immer die Geister, bestes Beispiel Dead-Space 3 (zum Beispiel speziell sag ich nicht mehr)


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, dass ist genau so eine Tatsache, wie es Tatsache ist, dass schon lange vor dem erscheinen gesagt wurde, Sacred3 würde einige alte Zöpfe abschneiden und nicht mehr so wie Sacred oder Sacred 2 werden. Wer da mit so einer Erwartungshaltung an das Spiel herantritt ist IMHO einfach nur naiv. Koch Media hat nunmal die Lizenz gekauft und wieso sollten die sie dann nicht verwenden. Wenn du einen Porsche kaufst, machst du doch auch nicht überall die Logos und Schriftzüge ab...



Guter Vergleich. Nehmen wir absurderweise einmal an, Tata würde Porsche kaufen und ein neues Modell entwerfen, das zwar für sich allein betrachtet gar kein übles Auto wäre, aber nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat - außer dem Logo.

Die eingefleischten Porschefans wären dann vermutlich auch sauer, selbst wenn Tata schon im Vorfeld kommuniziert hätte, dass der neue Porsche von Grund auf neu entwickelt wurde.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Nein, eine fortgesetzte Nummerierung einer Reihe ist immer dann Unsinn, wenn man das Gameplay/Design komplett umkrempelt. Diese Erfahrungen haben ja nun schon viele Hersteller machen müssen. Die Klugen lassen dann einfach die Zahl weg und nennen es "Reboot".


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich. Nehmen wir absurderweise einmal an, Tata würde Porsche kaufen und ein neues Modell entwerfen, das zwar für sich allein betrachtet gar kein übles Auto wäre, aber nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat - außer dem Logo.
> 
> Die eingefleischten Porschefans wären dann vermutlich auch sauer, selbst wenn Tata schon im Vorfeld kommuniziert hätte, dass der neue Porsche von Grund auf neu entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Nein, eine fortgesetzte Nummerierung einer Reihe ist immer dann Unsinn, wenn man das Gameplay/Design komplett umkrempelt. Diese Erfahrungen haben ja nun schon viele Hersteller machen müssen. Die Klugen lassen dann einfach die Zahl weg und nennen es "Reboot".



Touché


----------



## PcJuenger (30. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich fand den Test von Sacred 3 eigentlich nicht schlecht geschrieben. Wie zb. die nervenden Kommentare der Waffengeister beschrieben wurde, da wollte ich ohnehin nachfragen, ob man die im Spiel irgendwie abschalten kann, oder ob man sich das geben lassen muss. Gruselig fand ich auch den Hinweiß DVD-Steam, ich konnte dem Test viel nützliches entnehmen.
> Auch der Hinweiß zum fehlenden Lootsystem, ein Grund dafür, das ich dieses Spiel sicher nicht so schnell kaufen werde, in einem Hack&Slay will ich, das mir der Loot nur so um die Ohren fliegt.
> 
> Bei so Spielreihen scheiden sich ohnehin immer die Geister, bestes Beispiel Dead-Space 3 (zum Beispiel speziell sag ich nicht mehr)



Dead Space 3 passt nicht ganz. Klar war es weitaus actionlastiger als die Vorgänger, aber das Gameplay ist im Prinzip das Gleiche geblieben. Zudem es anfangs ja auch den ruhigeren Part auf den Schiffswracks gab ^^


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, dass ist genau so eine Tatsache, wie es Tatsache ist, dass schon lange vor dem erscheinen gesagt wurde, Sacred3 würde einige alte Zöpfe abschneiden und nicht mehr so wie Sacred oder Sacred 2 werden. Wer da mit so einer Erwartungshaltung an das Spiel herantritt ist IMHO einfach nur naiv. Koch Media hat nunmal die Lizenz gekauft und wieso sollten die sie dann nicht verwenden. Wenn du einen Porsche kaufst, machst du doch auch nicht überall die Logos und Schriftzüge ab...


Ja aber wenn ich Porsche kaufe, dann stelle ich auch nicht VW Käfer her und pappe da dann das Porsche Logo drauf.

Und wo ist das Problem, ein Spiel, das sich deutlich von den Vorgängern unterscheidet, anders zu nennen.
Es heißt ja auch nicht *Warcraft 4*, sondern *World of Warcraft*, weil es eben spielerisch anders ist als die Strategietitel.
Genauso hätte man eben als Titel auch *Sacred: Citadel 2* nehmen können, um sich halt von den bisherigen Titeln abzugrenzen.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich Porsche kaufe, dann stelle ich auch nicht VW Käfer her und pappe da dann das Porsche Logo drauf.
> 
> Und wo ist das Problem, ein Spiel, das sich deutlich von den Vorgängern unterscheidet, anders zu nennen.
> Es heißt ja auch nicht *Warcraft 4*, sondern *World of Warcraft*, weil es eben spielerisch anders ist als die Strategietitel.
> Genauso hätte man eben als Titel auch *Sacred: Citadel 2* nehmen können, um sich halt von den bisherigen Titeln abzugrenzen.



Du weisst aber schon, dass Ferdinand Porsche als Schöpfer des VW Käfer bezeichnet wird? ^^


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass Ferdinand Porsche als Schöpfer des VW Käfer bezeichnet wird? ^^


Nö. Ändert aber nix daran, daß Porsche Kunden, die einen Porsche erwarten, ziemlich enttäuscht wären, wenn sie nur einen VW Käfer bekommen würden.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö. Ändert aber nix daran, daß Porsche Kunden, die einen Porsche erwarten, ziemlich enttäuscht wären, wenn sie nur einen VW Käfer bekommen würden.



Da magst du Recht haben. Aber die Entwickler haben das lang und breit in Ihren Previews erklärt, dass es sich bei Sacred3 nicht um ein weiteres Sacred handeln wird. Deswegen ist es egal wie sie es nennen. Die Info wurde rausgegeben nur hat sich niemand dafür interessiert und jetzt sich drüber aufregen, dass Sacred3 kein Sacred ist finde ich einfach nur unangemessen. Aber es scheint ja so ziemlich jedes Spiele Magazin auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen zu sein. Es zeigt halt einfach mal wieder, dass das wohl einfach am bequemsten war anstatt sich mal hinzusetzen und das ganze Spiel objektiv zu bewerten. Aber das habe ich in meinem Eingangspost ja schon alles geschrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2014)

Wenns kein Sacred ist sollte man es aber auch nicht so nennen. Das ist die simpelste und logischste Lösung. Ansonsten ist es nja Verarsche und Ausruhen auf alten Lorbeeren. Und schlichtweg Irreführung. Das sorgt bei mir für einen eher faden Beigeschmack. Egal was in irgendwelchen Interviews gesagt wird (nicht jeder hört diese oder sieht diese). Keiner hätte gemeckert wenn man dem Spiel einen komplett neuen Namen verpaßt hätte. Dann weiß jeder das es eben nicht Sacred ist. Was bei einer Bezeichnung Sacred 3 eben nicht der Fall ist. Da erwartet man eben eine logische Evolution der Vorgänger.

Bei einem GTA erwarte ich z.B. auch gewisse Dinge aufgrund der Vorgänger. Gleiches gilt bei Spielen wie Mafia, Max Payne oder was weiß ich. Wenn plötzlich jemand aus einem Max Payne ein ISO-RPG machen würde wäre ich auch erst einmal sauer. Oder aus Mafia eine Wirtschafts-Simulation bzw. aus einem GTA einen SIMS-Verschnitt. 

Oder mal ein anderes blödes Beispiel: Wenn einer auf ein Auto Mercedes draufschreibt erwartet er auch einen Mercedes und keinen Dacia.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Ich weiss nicht woher von allen Seiten diese Erwartungshaltung kommt. Seid ihr alle so jung?? Damals die Police Quest Reihe war eine reine Adventure Reihe. der 5. Teil Police Quest SWAT wurde ein interaktiver Film. Keiner hat sich je drüber aufgeregt, dass es kein Point & Klick Adventure war. Darauf hin folgte SWAT2 was ein Taktikspiel aus der ISO Perspektive wurde. Auch hier wurde lediglich über das schlechte Spieldesign gemeckert, nicht aber, dass das Spielprinzip verändert wurde. SWAT3 dann kapitaler Stilbruch ein EgoShooterTaktikAdventure??!?! Alle waren Glücklich aber mit Police Quest hatte das nix mehr zu tun trotzdem hat es super Wertungen bekommen. Merkt Ihr was? Ich wage jetzt mal die Theorie, dass die Redakteure von damals sich einfach mehr um Objektivität bemüht haben als wie es im Moment der Fall ist. Ich habe da nichts dagegen, wenn jemand leidenschaftlicher Spieler ist, aber man sollte dann nicht die Objektivität verlieren und das ist was Sacred3 schlussendlich das Genick gebrochen hat - mangelnde Objektivität der Tester.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenns kein Sacred ist sollte man es aber auch nicht so nennen. Das ist die simpelste und logischste Lösung. Ansonsten ist es nja Verarsche und Ausruhen auf alten Lorbeeren. Und schlichtweg Irreführung. Das sorgt bei mir für einen eher faden Beigeschmack. Egal was in irgendwelchen Interviews gesagt wird (nicht jeder hört diese oder sieht diese). Keiner hätte gemeckert wenn man dem Spiel einen komplett neuen Namen verpaßt hätte. Dann weiß jeder das es eben nicht Sacred ist. Was bei einer Bezeichnung Sacred 3 eben nicht der Fall ist. Da erwartet man eben eine logische Evolution der Vorgänger.



Hmm, ich finde, man kann das Spiel durchaus Sacred nennen, da die "Lore" ja diesselbe ist, also Spielwelt Ancaria, Seraphim, etc. - aber der Titel muss einfach deutlich machen, dass die Reihe nicht wie bisher fortgesetzt wird.

Wenn BioWare z.B. ein neues Mass Effect macht und das dann "Mass Effect : Battles of the First Contact War" nennen würde, dann ist es doch ziemlich ersichtlich, dass es da nicht zwingend um eine Fortsetzung des RPGs gehen muss.

Wie schon gesagt, die Nummerierung ist das Problem, sonst nichts.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2014)

der name sollte keine rolle spielen. und es ist natürlich auch keine verarsche, wenn sich das gameplay innerhalb einer reihe ändert.

nur schlecht (oder durchschnittlich) bleibt halt schlecht. und die magazine scheinen wohl mehrheitlich der meinung zu sein, dass sacred 3 einfach kein gutes spiel ist. egal ob es sacred oder sonstwie heisst.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur schlecht (oder durchschnittlich) bleibt halt schlecht. und die magazine scheinen wohl mehrheitlich der meinung zu sein, dass sacred 3 einfach kein gutes spiel ist. egal ob es sacred oder sonstwie heisst.



ja, also mal ehrlich, aber der Test klang jetzt nicht so als wenn das bei einem Spiel besser gewesen wäre, das anderster hieße
Mal ehrlich, da muss man sich nix vormachen, aber solche Sachen macht man doch nur wenn man weiß dass das Spiel nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber so versucht die Doofen die keinen Test lesen abzugreifen


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich finde, man kann das Spiel durchaus Sacred nennen, da die "Lore" ja diesselbe ist, also Spielwelt Ancaria, Seraphim, etc. - aber der Titel muss einfach deutlich machen, dass die Reihe nicht wie bisher fortgesetzt wird.
> 
> Wenn BioWare z.B. ein neues Mass Effect macht und das dann "Mass Effect : Battles of the First Contact War" nennen würde, dann ist es doch ziemlich ersichtlich, dass es da nicht zwingend um eine Fortsetzung des RPGs gehen muss.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, die Nummerierung ist das Problem, sonst nichts.



So gänge es natürlich auch. Aber es direkt mit Nr. 3 zu betiteln ist arg daneben.


----------

